# chkdsk in linux?



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

i boot backtrack 3 from cd and use its firefox to get on here cos there is a problem with my HDD. i get blue screen asking to run chkdsk on hard drive, but cant do it. my hard drive is samsung 60gb and i tried the es-tool, UTIL check, recovery consol cd...nothing worked. i do not have an xp cd. bios HDD self test (under diagnostics menu) said "read failure" in the very first, quick step.

whats a command similar to chkdsk in linux backtrack i could use? mind you im running my pc now thru the bootable backtrack 3 cd.
any software i can download to check what actually is wrong with my HDD? it shows in "storage" folder and i can open C drive, but how do i check it?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I would recommend fsck, but you will need to try and mount to hdd on the livecd to use it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Media (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, you can right click on your desktop and configure desktop on backtracktrack. then choose behavior, show device icons and scroll down and check off the unchecked boxes like the unmounted hard drive and so on. then you can go from there ? then you can mount all your storage devices. system menu storage devices. good luck!


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

ok so i did that and now hard disk drive shows on desktop and it says mounted. now what command exactly do i use in shell console to check HDD?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would open terminal and type the command man fsck. That will give you some help. If you still need help then I can come up with some commands for you.


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm ok..ill try that..i desperately need to get windows working to do my university assignments and need to know if i can slavage my current HDD or if i need to buy a new one, in which case ill have to buy a windows XP cd as well (product key is behind laptop if i need it though)


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

so i mounted and the hard drive shows on desktop (60g media)..now whats the command for checking the hard disk? i tried fsck "path of filename" but it didnt work..i copied path by right clicking hard drive--->properties, and it was there. what should i do now??


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Try running fsck -r path/to/filesystem. That should start the repair process.


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

i type that and it just says "fsck 1.39 (date)", and its back to the prompt again..whats that about??
i dunno why its so difficult to figure out whats wrong with my hard disk..just get a blue screen saying run chkdsk /F...and i cant get into windows..couldnt run EStool for samsung hard disks cos it was saying "now detecting..." for over 7 hours and didnt work. also tried xp revoery cd boot, but on pressing R it came to a dead end (please see my other post)...please i need to get this fixed soon..please give proper instructions how to check my hard disk in linux..it dont work...


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

bump! anyone?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So I found a site that might help you. The Beginner’s Guide to Linux Disk Utilities


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

ken3009 said:


> i type that and it just says "fsck 1.39 (date)", and its back to the prompt again..whats that about??
> i dunno why its so difficult to figure out whats wrong with my hard disk..just get a blue screen saying run chkdsk /F...and i cant get into windows..couldnt run EStool for samsung hard disks cos it was saying "now detecting..." for over 7 hours and didnt work. also tried xp revoery cd boot, but on pressing R it came to a dead end (please see my other post)...please i need to get this fixed soon..please give proper instructions how to check my hard disk in linux..it dont work...



If Backtrack contains Ntfsutils then you can run ntfsfix to try and fix the errors. ( I am assuming you formatted it as NTFS and not Fat32).

Alternatively you can try and recover data using Photorec or Testdisk and then try reformatting.


----------



## ken3009 (Feb 27, 2008)

ive given up using linux to fix this problem, for the moment. let me try out the other method first. thanks


----------

